# Sony Vegas 7.0d



## Howi44 (6. April 2007)

hallo zusammen

ich habe folgendes problem. wen ich mein filmchen schneide und dann effekte einfügen will, kommen die nur 2 10tel sekunden. wie kann ich nun einstellen das meine efekte 1-5 sekunden dauern?

vielen dank 

howi


----------



## Thoni2007 (9. April 2007)

Hi

Einfach diesen Effekt in die Länge ziehen !


Gruß
Thoni


----------



## lululu (29. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe hier das selbe Problem wie Howi44 das ich nicht weiss wie man diese Effekte in die Länge zieht (vielleicht weiss er es jetzt schon aber ich nicht ) 
Könnte das jemand nochmal kurz erklären irgendwie find ichs nicht....man fügt den Effekt am Ende oder Anfang des Clips ein stellt ihn ein kann eine Vorschau machen und das wars dann...
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!
mfG


----------



## wischmopp90 (29. April 2007)

Hallo,

siehe Screenshot. Sobald sich der Mauszeiger so wie auf dem Bild befindet ändert er sich in einen art viertel Kreis und dieser kann nach rechts und links verschoben werden. Die Zeitänderung wird in einem kleinen Feld oberhalb des MZ angezeigt.


----------



## lululu (1. Mai 2007)

Ahhhh, jetzt versteh ich 
thx!


----------

